# Base Plate Screws for Triton Router TRB001



## OllyK (29 Nov 2007)

I'm just fitting the insert for my router table and the fixing screws that hold the base plate on to my router are not long enough to go through the insert. I have a quick look on the tritontools.co.uk website but can't find any longer ones, can anybody help?
Cheers


----------



## j (29 Nov 2007)

A quick search turns up these threads

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20680&highlight=triton+screws

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20464&highlight=triton+screws

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8966&highlight=triton+screws


HTH
J


----------



## WellsWood (29 Nov 2007)

Hi Olly

I had this exact problem only last week. Read all the links on the forum to places that sell them online but decided to look around locally first. Discovered I've got an absolutely brilliant place right on my doorstep that I never knew existed despite living here for 10 years  :roll: 
Hey presto 1/4"UNC countersunk socket cap screws, pack of 10 = £2.99. A bit overlong at 2" but it's a lot easier to mke them shorter than add a bit on :wink: 
If you're stuck and can't find a convenient source drop me a pm with your address and I'll put the leftovers in an envelope for you.


----------



## j (29 Nov 2007)

Mark,
Just out of interest, how do you fit socket cap screws. I'd have thought you would need countersunk screws to make sure you've got a good flush surface without removing too much material from the router plate.

J


----------



## WellsWood (29 Nov 2007)

J

My mistake with terminology, sorry. The one I got were countersunk with a 4mm allen (hex) socket.


----------



## j (29 Nov 2007)

OK, I thought I was missing something 
I did see non countersunk ones on ebay. No good for this application.


----------



## OllyK (30 Nov 2007)

MarkW":wdzdlhl9 said:


> Hi Olly
> 
> I had this exact problem only last week. Read all the links on the forum to places that sell them online but decided to look around locally first. Discovered I've got an absolutely brilliant place right on my doorstep that I never knew existed despite living here for 10 years  :roll:
> Hey presto 1/4"UNC countersunk socket cap screws, pack of 10 = £2.99. A bit overlong at 2" but it's a lot easier to mke them shorter than add a bit on :wink:
> If you're stuck and can't find a convenient source drop me a pm with your address and I'll put the leftovers in an envelope for you.



I managed to find a place once I knew what I needed, ordered yesterday, but many thanks anyway


----------



## jim_hanna (28 Jan 2008)

The big 2000W Triton router TRB001 is an odd mix of screw threads. 

The four screws holding on the base plate are short ¼ inch UNC thread. If you want to use these four holes in the base plate to hold the router to a table insert then you need longer screws. 

However the Triton also has two spring loaded coach bolts through the base (with two knobs on the top if the router) which are used to attach the fence or to put the router into a Triton router table. 
These are METRIC M6 in my TRB001 (recently purchased from B&Q Triton stock clearance), much more easily sourced than UNC. 
When mounting in my table (a cheap B&Q model originally sold with a B&Q own brand 1200W router) I removed the two coach bolts and springs from the Triton and used two M6 countersunk screws with the existing knobs. 

I was initially worried about using two screws instead of four to support the router but then I read that the Triton Router table just uses the two M6 bolts to fix the router in place.


----------



## RoyS (28 Jan 2008)

Hi - I also had this problem. A local metal-bashing workshop worked out what I needed - 1/4" Whitworth machine screw (ie countersunk); they had none in the workshop but gave me the name of our nearest industrial fastening company, who posted me 10 off 1/2" long screws for £1. (Actually, I bought 1/2 and 3/4" but the 3/4 were just too long given the thickness of my base plate.)

Suggest you search the net for a local fastenings company and give them a call.

Good luck - Roy


----------



## LarryS. (28 Jan 2008)

OllyK":1xbmlv0z said:


> MarkW":1xbmlv0z said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Olly
> ...



Olly,

Can you send me a link to the place and what you ordered ? I want to fit my router to my table this weekend so need to get some of these screws
cheers

paul


----------



## OllyK (29 Jan 2008)

Mighty_Genghis":17crwjo3 said:


> OllyK":17crwjo3 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkW":17crwjo3 said:
> ...



Sure, got them from http://www.a2a4.co.uk/acatalog/1_4_CSK_ ... S_UNC.html


----------



## Gary (4 Feb 2008)

A big thanks to Mark for sending me some screws to mount my Triton. I hope I can return the good deed some day.

Gary


----------



## WellsWood (4 Feb 2008)

My pleasure, Gary.
Shame they took so long in the post.


----------



## LarryS. (5 Feb 2008)

my thanks to mark also for sending me the screws, lifesaver. If anyone wants to see how they used them I have a thread in the workshops / projects part of the forum

paul


----------



## Halfabee (6 Oct 2022)

Triton are stuck in the PAST using UNC 1/4 inch screws


----------

